# Turning views into buys on your site?



## bsdclothing (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey guys!

So, I just launched my own clothing line a little over a week ago. In one aspect, I've been very pleased as our site has gotten between 200-300 views in the first week. But with that came only 2-3 actual orders. 

I was wondering what turns people off from actually ordering when they visit your site? I know we're just babies and still working on branding (not to mention we only have one shirt as press time available). We have a semi-basic big cartel site running at the moment too (still learning how to manipulate the page on our own).

Just curious for feedback in this area. In no way have my expactations not been met thus far, since I wasn't even expecting the amount of traffic alone to our site. But now that it seems traffic does exist for us, I want to make sure I can capitalize on it as much as possible.

Thanks guys =)

Bobby // BSDC


----------



## milleniachyld (Apr 10, 2011)

deals ya know buy one get one free or tell them if they buy and they refer someone who buys the get a discount or something like that. also its all in what appeals to them individually im not sure what kind of clothes you sell but did you have a specific target market? I ultimately want to start my own clothing line so keep me posted on how your doing.


----------



## ReThink Clothing (Jan 15, 2008)

Why people get turned off is a whole field of work. People abandon their shopping cart for tons of reasons. Some are easy fixes, others aren't. I would do some good searching on the "shopping cart abandonment"

Just a thought though. Tshirt selling online usually comes with a 1% conversion rate, 1 purchase per 100 visitors. So, your not too far off from the mark. Just work on getting more eyes on your site.


----------



## bsdclothing (Feb 26, 2011)

As a brand, we're definitely leaning towards a more indie, hipster crowd. Our first shirt is a soft American Apparel V-Neck with a 3-color design. A 15-30 range demographic. 

We're working on alot of content in the way of videos and photos currently too. Hopefully starting to sponsor a few bands in the next few months as well. 

We're so new at this point, that feedback is crucial. We're still figuring stuff out, and just plan on growing slowly.

We did get featured on the homepage of iamthetrend.com so I think that helped alot in terms of traffic.

Bobby // BSDC
Brightside District Clothing — Home


----------



## bsdclothing (Feb 26, 2011)

Re-think: I had not heard of that conversion rate before! That kind of makes me happy to hear haha. I'll definitely look more into the shopping cart abandonment angel. 

I know that at first, I had messed up the shipping rates, which started off being $5 PER SHIRT, as opposed to $5 per order. Fixed that now.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Maybe folks do not like the price point....
Maybe folks do not like V necks......
Maybe folks do not like American Apparel.....
Maybe because you do not offer 2XL.....

While I am far from the typical t-shirt buyer, all of the above matter to me.....With only 1 SKU there will be far more folks than are not interested in your product than will buy it.....


----------



## bsdclothing (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks... yeah, we realized a little late that MANY people don't like V-Necks and want bigger shirts than we intially went for. When we thought of the trends we personally liked, I think we were a little short-sided in going for the ash V-Necks. 

We plan on expanding our product range over summer to include more common shirt styles and such. Adjusting our prices possibly as well, we'll see!

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## ChesBiz (Mar 28, 2011)

The website looks pretty good. I think you need to make it easier for people to purchase the products. Maybe have a buy link on the homepage with your different tee shirts.


----------



## milleniachyld (Apr 10, 2011)

bsdclothing said:


> Thanks... yeah, we realized a little late that MANY people don't like V-Necks and want bigger shirts than we intially went for. When we thought of the trends we personally liked, I think we were a little short-sided in going for the ash V-Necks.
> 
> We plan on expanding our product range over summer to include more common shirt styles and such. Adjusting our prices possibly as well, we'll see!
> 
> Thanks for the reply!


[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ph7ChoklWAI[/media]

^^^^^ lol seems to fit


----------



## milleniachyld (Apr 10, 2011)

i just peeped your website and i think the layout is pretty dope where did you make ur website??


----------



## bsdclothing (Feb 26, 2011)

As far as the design of our site, I just took the basic big cartel theme offered, and sat for the last 2 weeks slowly figuring out how to edit the layout myself. Lots of googling up css layout properties, html, and figuring what the different parts of big cartel's pages did. 

Lots and lots of trial and error and facepalms, since I would not consider myself a designer of any sorts. I plan on continuing to edit the site as I learn more and can improve it.

We had originally planned to get the site designed for us, but a couple curveballs got sent my way at the last minute, so I sucked it up and figured it out on my own. Felt like the right decision, cause at least now I know what I could do on my own and if I do get a site re-design in the future, I can expect no less than what I have going on at the moment.


----------



## ReggieTees (Mar 14, 2011)

bsdclothing said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So, I just launched my own clothing line a little over a week ago. In one aspect, I've been very pleased as our site has gotten between 200-300 views in the first week. But with that came only 2-3 actual orders.
> 
> ...


300 views per week? How do you do that?


----------



## bsdclothing (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm not overly sure, but I imagine alot came from both our Facebook and the iamthetrend.com front. The day that popped on we got 100 visits on that day alone. its been between 20-40 since. 

I'm just now adding google analytics to our store to get a better idea.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Google Analytics can be very helpful. One of the things that a lot of people do is confuse traffic with targeted traffic. Regular old traffic is anyone who stops by your site. They may be people who are interested in your merchandise, they may not. Targeted traffic, on the other hand, consists of people who are in your target market and who will be interested in your product. Traffic can be targeted by age, education, interests, any number of things, but your target market is the people you need to get to your site. 200 members of your target traffic group are a lot more likely to buy than 200 random people.


----------



## bsdclothing (Feb 26, 2011)

Definitely true! I wish I had setup the analytics earlier. The thought just escaped me. We're definitely working on getting our target market to our site moreso than just randoms. Especially since our products are definitely tailored to a certain crowd, it makes sense.

Thanks again for everyone's comments!


----------



## ReThink Clothing (Jan 15, 2008)

Just make sure that if your using bigcartel, your analytics are set up for ecommerce. Huge useful tools there, including the conversion rate.


----------



## beOomi (Mar 31, 2011)

Some good feedback in here and I'm taking notes myself (thanks everyone). 

What I instantly thought about your initial statement was "only one design?". This might be the problem. You're not giving people a choice so you're hoping the design AND material/style will appeal to more people. That just isn't going to happen. 

Try this exercise; look at it as a customer. How often have you seen something you almost like but don't like the colour or think the wording isn't quite right. 

Cheers.


----------



## northerntees (Mar 3, 2011)

Guys this thread is extremely useful I would jus like to say I've had shop open for 14 days and have over 750 hits 
My conversion rate is 0.33% so I take it that's gd?


----------



## bsdclothing (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah, we're learning quick that hindsight is 20/20 and we should have initially invested in more diversity as opposed going all out on one shirt. A little kick in the pants, but we've got 2-3 more designs and shirt styles coming out in the next few months. Along with bracelets and other things. 

Taking our time and making sure we dont sink ourselves before we even get a chance to break out. All this advice is definitely helpful.


----------



## bsdclothing (Feb 26, 2011)

PS - How do I make sure my google analytics is setup for e-commerce (since I'm running big cartel) ??


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

I am glad to be reminded of the "Target Market" views, as opposed to the Just Plain views - hahah. It sometimes makes me smile, some of the searches that got people to my ClimbAddict sites. "Naked women rock climbing" is one - Something tells me that viewer ain't really interested in bung a t-shirt...hahaha


----------



## northerntees (Mar 3, 2011)

how about sellin a shirt then with a naked climber ;-)


----------



## ReggieTees (Mar 14, 2011)

northerntees said:


> Guys this thread is extremely useful I would jus like to say I've had shop open for 14 days and have over 750 hits
> My conversion rate is 0.33% so I take it that's gd?


750 in 14 days? HOW? I've had my online store open for 2 months and still don't have 250 hits. Did you do some kind of huge Google Adwords campaign?

btw, I like a lot of your designs and your site is aesthetically pleasing, at least to me. Can't wait until I get my revamped site up, it looks way better than my active one and it's not even finished yet...


----------



## northerntees (Mar 3, 2011)

Yesterday I had 206 hits it's the power of social network sites! 

And thank u!


----------



## northerntees (Mar 3, 2011)

Yesterday I had 206 hits it's the power of social network sites! 

And thank u!


----------



## ReggieTees (Mar 14, 2011)

northerntees said:


> Yesterday I had 206 hits it's the power of social network sites!
> 
> And thank u!


Do you offer sales and such over the social networks or do you just make friends etc.? I haven't had much success gaining a following that way.

btw, did you build your site yourself?


----------



## northerntees (Mar 3, 2011)

No my suppliers did it. I using there template n building mine they have a way to integrate it into ur own so  
Tbh I offer competitions and go after the groups i am targeting. The more ppl no the more word of mouth spreads if I get 1000 hits by end of week I'd go nuts! Lol I jus spend alot of time on advertising and promoting my shop the guys on here gave me great tips!


----------



## northerntees (Mar 3, 2011)

No my suppliers did it. I using there template n building mine they have a way to integrate it into ur own so  
Tbh I offer competitions and go after the groups i am targeting. The more ppl no the more word of mouth spreads if I get 1000 hits by end of week I'd go nuts! Lol I jus spend alot of time on advertising and promoting my shop the guys on here gave me great tips!


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

northerntees said:


> how about sellin a shirt then with a naked climber ;-)



When they search for that, they get to a page of mine with a nude Troll doll(remember, from the late1960's-early '70's?) that says "Climb Naked." The back of the T has the Troll doll's backside, again with "climb Naked." (Link, in case anyone wants a peak at the Naked Climber - hahahah).


----------

